# Bow Holder for Truck



## bernybowles (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm curious if anyone has made a system to hod your bow in your truck?


----------



## amo88 (Feb 18, 2013)

You can try Velcro strips


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgowen (Aug 18, 2019)

Interested!


----------



## njpiney (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm curious too.


----------



## xXstr8shooterXx (Jul 10, 2006)

I use two of these hooks. Fold my back seat up (F-150) and use the rubber portion to hook over the seat. Works perfectly, keeps your bow off the floor. Get them at the Home Depot for like $2.50 a piece


----------



## apsudderth (Jun 14, 2019)

xXstr8shooterXx said:


> I use two of these hooks. Fold my back seat up (F-150) and use the rubber portion to hook over the seat. Works perfectly, keeps your bow off the floor. Get them at the Home Depot for like $2.50 a piece
> 
> View attachment 6905189


Could you post a picture of your bow hanging in the truck? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Helped a buddy make one a long time ago. Made a big "envelope" with a old sleeping bag. Kinda like a soft Bow case that hung behind the seat. Bow dropped in strings down. The insulation from the sleeping bag also helped protect it from the heat which was the whole reason we did it in the first place. Before that he hung it on a gun rack

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## xXstr8shooterXx (Jul 10, 2006)

Will do this evening


----------



## apsudderth (Jun 14, 2019)

xXstr8shooterXx said:


> Will do this evening


Awesome thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurtislowe68 (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.landgea.com/back-seat-b...MI75Lqx-CS5AIVjh6tBh22AAdzEAQYASABEgJhzfD_BwE
Sometimes its hard to find, but this is what i have. I realize its not a diy though


----------



## LMHS35 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm interested in this idea as well!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

This may help.
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/50454458297091753/?lp=true


----------



## ron2714 (Aug 7, 2016)

xXstr8shooterXx said:


> I use two of these hooks. Fold my back seat up (F-150) and use the rubber portion to hook over the seat. Works perfectly, keeps your bow off the floor. Get them at the Home Depot for like $2.50 a piece
> 
> View attachment 6905189


Just seen a set of 4 of these on clearance at Tractor Supply for like $5 or 6.00.


----------



## dustinlee (Sep 27, 2017)

cool idea


----------



## xXstr8shooterXx (Jul 10, 2006)

Sorry it took some time. But here it is. I drive from NC to NE like this and it stays solid.


----------



## Torque_tune (Aug 23, 2019)

Very simple and effective. I likes


----------



## ben_278 (Aug 26, 2019)

great idea


----------



## Taylormac12 (Aug 26, 2019)

good idea!


----------



## Lizanaboy101 (Jul 20, 2010)

very useful ideas!


----------



## bernybowles (Jun 20, 2011)

thirdhandman said:


> This may help.
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/50454458297091753/?lp=true


I thought I remember seeing almost like a rope bow sling made by thirdhand at an archery expo in Montgomery, AL several years ago that I really liked (and now wished I would have purchased it), do you make that anymore or am I mistaking companies?


----------



## notoriousbog14 (Jul 5, 2013)

seems good there


----------



## Cullboss (Jan 18, 2014)

good ideas


----------



## Springer325 (Oct 1, 2019)

Eme like 
Tks will try it


----------



## chill x (Jul 19, 2017)

looks good i will try this


----------



## Eagle Archer (Oct 24, 2017)

Great ideam simple yet effective


----------



## malo (Jun 29, 2013)

Ya I need to do this


----------



## mikesven (Sep 23, 2019)

Great idea, will have to give that a shot.


----------



## Starke27 (May 17, 2019)

xXstr8shooterXx said:


> Sorry it took some time. But here it is. I drive from NC to NE like this and it stays solid.
> 
> View attachment 6910673


If I can remember this idea for about 16 years from now when I do not have a carseat installed in the backseat of my truck, I am doing this. So simple yet brilliant.


----------



## Riverb8 (Dec 15, 2005)

Heading to Home Depot...

Tired of putting my bow in the case or just letting it bounce around.


----------



## Jslayer37 (Oct 5, 2019)

Great idea, might have to get them


----------



## dhest (Nov 1, 2013)

good ideas


----------



## chiplu10 (Feb 8, 2016)

great idea!


----------



## Offshore1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Great idea to hold a rifle there as well!!


----------



## Bris1969 (Nov 12, 2017)

Great idea. Gonna give a try.


----------



## couchsurfer (Aug 13, 2010)

I like the idea of using the hooks, tired of throwing my bow on the passenger seat and hoping it will be ok.


----------



## Ststorm1 (Oct 15, 2019)

Good idea


----------



## theBigD_1 (Jan 8, 2019)

smart thinkin man


----------



## whartko (Jul 25, 2017)

xXstr8shooterXx said:


> I use two of these hooks. Fold my back seat up (F-150) and use the rubber portion to hook over the seat. Works perfectly, keeps your bow off the floor. Get them at the Home Depot for like $2.50 a piece
> 
> View attachment 6905189


great idea!


----------



## Wcg12 (Oct 22, 2019)

They sell holders that loop over your headrest if you have an extended or full cab. They work really well.


----------



## Chandler.cook35 (Feb 7, 2018)

Under the seat velco might it is for me. Tried a rear window mount with padding and the bow bounced around to much on dirt roads


----------



## jordan121787 (Aug 19, 2015)

$8 on amazon. They work great in my GX470


----------



## Liveblue23 (Aug 9, 2011)

jordan121787 said:


> $8 on amazon. They work great in my GX470
> 
> 
> View attachment 6976633
> ...


I use these as well. Best money I ever spent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLRArcher (Nov 11, 2019)

I'll be going to get some of these tomorrow!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Great idea wish we could carry our bows out of the case in a vehicle here.


----------



## dongley (Sep 24, 2015)

Great idea.


----------



## Starke27 (May 17, 2019)

I like that idea but I tried something similar and cannot fit my bow behind my daughters car seat. Hunted a few times this weekend and didn't want to keep taking off my quiver and stabilizer so I tried to find a way to put it in my truck. Turns out, a car seat works great. Strings up, the two ends of the riser fit across the car seat and the sight hung down in the middle but didn't touch anything. It was wedged in there pretty well and never moved.


----------



## dm109 (May 19, 2017)

I like that


----------



## KCtrucking33 (Dec 25, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## nstuffel (Oct 8, 2019)

I picked a pair of these off Amazon that work the same way as the one mentioned above. Hangs off the headrest.


----------



## 3dArcher11 (Dec 24, 2016)

i like it - now to go buy them


----------



## eric poris (Nov 20, 2019)

$5 bow rack, love it!


----------



## Stickman1093 (Feb 12, 2019)

great idea


----------



## Kanoe2 (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm going to rig one that'll work around my baby's seat in my Silverado if anyone's interested in seeing the final product.


----------



## ILOutdoorsman (Dec 21, 2019)

Simple but effective. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpolensky (Jul 26, 2007)

Great ideas


----------



## mts6253 (Sep 30, 2017)

I like the simplicity of hanging from hooks on the seat. Unfortunately, here in Illinois, that may result in a violation as we must have our bows in a case or incapable of being fired while in the vehicle. Guess the IDNR thinks folks are road hunting from their vehicle with archery equipment???


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

mts6253 said:


> I like the simplicity of hanging from hooks on the seat. Unfortunately, here in Illinois, that may result in a violation as we must have our bows in a case or incapable of being fired while in the vehicle. Guess the IDNR thinks folks are road hunting from their vehicle with archery equipment???


A Bow “fired” from inside a car. 

I’d like to see that!


----------



## Holmboy11 (Dec 27, 2019)

Deadly set up for cheap.


----------



## geargrinder (Aug 10, 2016)

Hooks is a great and cheap idea.


----------



## robdog82 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice!


----------

